# Few questions about MTD 8/26



## Pamela

Was given an MTD 8/26 about a month ago and have a few questions about how to go about finding the year for one, and correcting a rust problem. I have been reading up on it and seems if I am right from the engine code it may be around a 1996 model but not exactly sure. The only major thing I can see is the rust that I want to take care of, and then doing a paint job on it to get it ready for the snow.

It has new tires as of 2015, has not been used much and started on second pull after adding gas and runs decent. Has had regular oil changes and all, just the rust and paint that I can see. Drive and augers engage with no problem. So my question is about the year so maybe I can get a manual for it, and with the rust from what I have read, cleaning with a wire brush and using rust-reformer and then repainting will sure help. Of course, I may be wrong so am open to any and all help I can get. Plus would like to know what the color to get would be and if Rust-Oleum or something else as may have time to get today or maybe tomorrow if time permits. 
Thanks.... Pics included below I hope....:smile2:


----------



## Shryp

I am not sure why this was posting and waiting for approval. I approved it for you. Maybe since your account is older something got flagged on it?

I wouldn't spend a lot of time and money on it. This is not a high quality machine, but for free it makes a great start. Some paint will make it look better and should keep the snow from sticking as much. It should also keep the rust away for a couple years. These are known to have stress cracks on the back of the bucket where it bolts to the tractor. If you have issues with the belts coming off you will know why. For the paint color you can use any color you want. It is your machine now after all.

Make sure the bolts going through the augers in the front are the proper shear bolts for it. Also make sure the grease in the front gearcase it still good. You might be able to get some 00 grease from a tractor store and squeeze some into the little black plastic plug on the top.

Pull the belt cover off and give the belts a quick peek to check for any major cracking.

Flip it up and pull the bottom cover off and check the condition of the rubber drive ring in the transmission.

There should be an MTD tag on the back of it down by the wheels. That would be where the model number to look up the manual would be if it is still there.


----------



## Pamela

Thank you for the reply Shryp. Checked all that you suggested and all is fine. Person I received it from kept up on all that. No cracks anywhere, he just picked up something smaller to basically fit his driveway. True on the my choice of color, just wanted to see if I could get it painted the original color. No info on the frame where it should be.

Pamela


----------



## Pamela

Thank you for the reply Shryp. I have checked all you suggested, and all is OK. Only reason person I got it from let it go was because he got a smaller one to basically fit the type of driveway he has. He pretty much kept up on the service of it, except for the rust of course. No cracks anywhere that I can see. True on using any color that I choose, just wanted to paint it what the original color was if possible, or at least close to it.

No info on the frame anywhere.

Pamela


----------



## unknown1

Hello Pamela

Usually the owner manuals are unimpressive and fairly generic. Any questions you have can probably be answered without it.
However, this will get you to an MTD manual that's probably close enough...

Go here: PDF Manual Web Archive

For model number enter 314-640F000
For Serial number just enter 0

That will give you access to two free pdf files, one is an engine manual and one is an owner's manual for 1994
The owner's manual may or may not match exactly what you have but you'll soon be able to tell if it's close enough.
That engine manual will include the HMSK80 engine which yours probably is
Or just get the HMSK80 manual directly here: https://www.manualslib.com/manual/999783/Tecumseh-Hmsk80.html

You can get much better manuals and service information for the Tecumseh engine if you nail down the exact model and serial number for the engine.
To find that information... look for etching on the top of the engine between the gas cap and the carburetor box
It will be snug up against the starter motor button or possibly even underneath it (just remove 2 screws to get underneath it)

Once you know the engine model for certain, if you ever need the service information or any engine help, post again with that model and serial number and someone will help.
Until you need to do something internal to the engine (which is hopefully never) the manuals I pointed you to above should be good enough for general information

Hope that helps


----------



## unknown1

As far as painting goes.. any color that looks "close enough" should be fine because I assume you'll not be trying to do a touch-up color-match.. you'll be painting everywhere won't you?
You could even go crazy and go for any color that takes your fancy. 

Here's what HCBPH (Paul) said about his favorite primers and paints on another thread. It's pretty much what you already mentioned.
_As far as paint goes, I like either Rustoleum or Farm Equipment paint in the proper color (Like A.C. Orange or Farmall Red, etc). 
Most equipment is designed to sit outside so they need a good grade of paint on them.
As far as primer goes, look for something that does "Rust Encapsulation". Eastwood has some good stuff here.
_
And if you want to hear what a guy who sounds like a cross between a mass-murderer and Barry White does when painting his MTD... try listening to this very spooky-sounding video.. ;-)






_...and here she is.. finished....all shiny smooth... to the touch.....the snow............... will gently..............blow off 
_


----------



## MassSnowblower

Pamela I have had great luck with rustoleum paint that you can brush on. It gives a really durable finish.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks all for the helpful info. Will be going with the Rust-Oleum, did get some of the Rust-Oleum Rust Reformer.


----------



## Cardo111

Good luck with your restoration, I am a fan of that machine the 640F (that's what mine was looks like the same machine). It was my first snowblower purchase, I bought it at Costco in 1995 for about $500. It served me well for nearly 20 years (with proper maintenance of course) before selling it on Craigslist for a very good price in the heart of the winter rust was becoming an issue. That is when MTD made a solid U.S. built machine at a good price. Please post some pics when you're done.


----------



## Pamela

Thank you for the reply Cardo111. Will definitely post a few pics when done.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

Welcome aboard Pamela. I have the same model (1995, bought it used) and it has been a good machine for me for 12 years. I believe yours is probably a 1997 model given that the engine was manufactured in September of 1996. It doesn't really matter because there were millions of these machines made in the mid 90s and they are all very similar. MTD owns a lot of brands such as Troy-Bilt, Cub Cadet, Yard-Man, Snow Flite, etc. and the machines were all just variants with different colors and features. 

Brand snobbery aside, IMHO, large frame MTD machines of this vintage are generally decent and will give good service provided they are not pushed too hard, are maintained and stored inside. As mentioned before there are a million out there so replacement parts are cheap and if you have access to a bone yard, you could literally build a new one from old carcasses - not that I would advocate doing that! 

As for paint, etc., rust converter that you mentioned is a good option if you don't want to do much sanding and grinding. I would agree with the other posters that Rustoleum is a good product and I use implement red or International Harvester red. 

Lastly, one of the things I did was to use a longer slide shoe than original. It takes a little bit of doing, but the longer ones will stiffen the lower end of the bucket. I'll try an post pictures when I break out my machine for the winter.


----------

